# *New* JetBeam TCR20 - Oblique or Straight



## Bigmac_79 (Nov 18, 2014)

Oblique






(this second picture hidden on website, not displayed)


Straight






(this second picture hidden on website, not displayed)

Not a lot of info yet. Apparently available Dec. 20.

*Features:*


Powered by 1 x CR123 or RCR123 (16340) rechargeable battery, or 1 x AA or 14500
Powerful 750 Lumens
More Specifications of the JETBeam TCR20 still to come.


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 18, 2014)

YUP! I am down with this.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 18, 2014)

Like the 'gold'-touch


----------



## Doomsday (Nov 18, 2014)

Adding this to the buy list for sure


----------



## recDNA (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks nice but will be overpriced


----------



## FlashKat (Nov 23, 2014)

+1 with a price $210.00 is a little too high for me with having 2 different designs to buy.


recDNA said:


> Looks nice but will be overpriced


----------



## Mr. Tone (Nov 24, 2014)

Very attractive designs, indeed.


----------



## RobinGonzo (Nov 24, 2014)

Anybody knows about the diameter?

I have the WL-S1, it has the same Tailcap style (with the included) extender. This is making it a bit big on diameter


----------



## _UPz (Nov 24, 2014)

I like it! :mecry:


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 25, 2014)

While I like the look of the angled lines, the standard ring, like its predecessors, will be much easier to use. I won't go for looks over function, but I'm sure there are many who will prefer the angled appearance.

Too bad they didn't keep the 18350 capacity of the TC-R1.


----------



## casimirrx (Dec 30, 2014)

I wish Jetbeam would get on the Tritium bandwagon with these Limited Editions like Sunwayman did with the M11R Ti Dream.


----------



## recDNA (Dec 30, 2014)

No infinite adjustment?


----------



## gunga (Dec 30, 2014)

2 levels. 1 and 500 lumens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Glofindel (Dec 30, 2014)

Last picture reminded me of lightsaber.


----------



## RobinGonzo (Jan 2, 2015)

casimirrx said:


> I wish Jetbeam would get on the Tritium bandwagon with these Limited Editions like Sunwayman did with the M11R Ti Dream.


I just saw a pic with up to 6 tritium sticks.
Located near the tailswitch


----------



## magnum70383 (Jan 2, 2015)

Rather get another HDS for that price. ha ha



FlashKat said:


> +1 with a price $210.00 is a little too high for me with having 2 different designs to buy.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 2, 2015)

magnum70383 said:


> Rather get another HDS for that price. ha ha




+1,000,000


----------



## GoingGear.com (Jan 6, 2015)

recDNA said:


> No infinite adjustment?



It has infinite adjustment. 0.1-500 lumens plus SOS and strobe.


----------



## Ryp (Jan 6, 2015)

GoingGear.com said:


> It has infinite adjustment. 0.1-500 lumens plus SOS and strobe.



What's the difference between the TCR20 and TCR21?

EDIT: Never mind, I figured it out myself. For anyone wondering, in the OP the "oblique" is the TCR21 and the "straight" is the TCR20.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 6, 2015)

GoingGear.com said:


> It has infinite adjustment. 0.1-500 lumens plus SOS and strobe.


Oh, I read the website and it described modes rather than infinite adjustment. Have you tried one? They do look very nice. All it nears is a Nichia 219.


----------



## andrew2 (Jan 6, 2015)

This Jetbeam flashlight looks awesome,what is it made of? titanium or something elae?


----------



## Albert56 (Jan 8, 2015)

I don't understand why people will pay such a premium for a titanium flashlight. Titanium isn't a precious metal, isn't a good conductor of heat and isn't especially hard or scratch resistant either.

If manufacturers made 14K gold lights purely for bling I could see it, but titanium is of little to no value here. Polished stainless steel would work bettter and be much cheaper too.


----------



## gunga (Jan 8, 2015)

Are you sure it's infinitely variable?

I read this:

"The rotating rapid response ring gives access to 2 lighting levels (high and low) and 2 tactical modes (strobe and SOS). "

and this:

"Features:
Polished titanium body
Rotating tail cap for on / off function
Rotating rapid response ring for modes
*2 light levels (high & low)*
2 Tactical modes (strobe & sos)
Temperature protection function
Automatic mode calibration
Limited addition styling (striped or dotted)
Titanium pocket clip
Specifications:
LED: CREE XP-L LED
Output / Runtime (16340):
*High: 500 Lumens / 1.4 Hours*
*Low: 1 Lumens / 55 Hours*
Output / Runtime (CR123A):
*High: 260 Lumens / 1.2 Hours*
*Low: 1 Lumens / 55 Hours*
Output / Runtime (AA):
*High: 123 Lumens / 2.4 Hours*
*Low: 1 Lumens / 55 Hours*
Runs on 1 x 16340 or 1 x CR123A or 1 x AA"


----------



## Ryp (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## gunga (Jan 8, 2015)

I just found another website that states variable. My mistake, I was quoting battery junction which seems VERY wrong. Sorry. I see that it can fit 6 tritium "sticks" in the tail too. Nice...


----------



## GoingGear.com (Jan 8, 2015)

gunga said:


> I just found another website that states variable. My mistake, I was quoting battery junction which seems VERY wrong. Sorry. I see that it can fit 6 tritium "sticks" in the tail too. Nice...



We'll have them tomorrow to verify, but the product release info stated infinitely variable.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 8, 2015)

I wish just once a flashlight like this came out with a Nichia 219 option.


----------



## gunga (Jan 8, 2015)

GoingGear.com said:


> We'll have them tomorrow to verify, but the product release info stated infinitely variable.



I saw the video here. You are correct. I am pleased to see a new option. Note recDNA, if it can be modded, you can replace the XPL-L with Nichia 219. I may try that if they are moddable...


----------



## GoingGear.com (Jan 8, 2015)

recDNA said:


> I wish just once a flashlight like this came out with a Nichia 219 option.



That probably won't happen unless a dealer commits to a huge number of units. Nichia 219 sales aren't even close to XM-L2/XP-L in the same model of light. More lumens always wins, whether or not that makes for a better light for the user.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 8, 2015)

gunga said:


> I saw the video here. You are correct. I am pleased to see a new option. Note recDNA, if it can be modded, you can replace the XPL-L with Nichia 219. I may try that if they are moddable...


I couldn't modify my tcr2 with one. Too difficult. Even Vinh didn't want to do it. No reason to think this one is easier to mod....and the reflector is wrong.


----------



## gunga (Jan 8, 2015)

XPL is the same size as XPG. Reflector should work. The TCR2? Removing the bezel should allow access to the LED. Should be an easy mod.


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 8, 2015)

From the video it appears to be wide enough to fit an 17670 but probably not long enough?


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello old friend 

I received yesterday my Jetbeam batch of TCR20/TCR21 and I can confirm that the 17670 fit en diameter but not in lenght 

Happy new year by the way, sorry if I don't participate more but I am really a busy man 

Edit : and yes it is an infinitely variable plus Max position, min position, SOS psotion and strobe position.


----------



## lightjunction (Jan 9, 2015)

They offer the Tritium as an optional accessory.


----------



## Eric242 (Jan 9, 2015)

Is the mentioned length of 104mm with the extended "butt" for AA use? And btw. how does it work (extending the length for AA use)?

Eric


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 10, 2015)

Albert56 said:


> I don't understand why people will pay such a premium for a titanium flashlight. Titanium isn't a precious metal, isn't a good conductor of heat and isn't especially hard or scratch resistant either.
> 
> If manufacturers made 14K gold lights purely for bling I could see it, but titanium is of little to no value here. Polished stainless steel would work better and be much cheaper too.


These non-points have been brought up in the forums more times than anyone would probably care to guess.

Titanium is very durable, looks good with wear, conducts heat very well if the light is designed to have an output appropriate for the mass of the light itself and when looking at the diameter and contact surfaces of the flashlight, conductance is another complete non-issue.

Polished steel is something different from titanium, and while preferable for some, not a winner with others and the positive aspects of titanium completely justify its usage in high quality lights.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 10, 2015)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZkDWZC6Heos


----------



## F-16fanman (Jan 10, 2015)

I like both the stainless steel and titanium, but I also love the titanium!!


----------



## Eric242 (Jan 10, 2015)

Did he really say a "tritium gas stick for self defense purposes" when he talked about the optional accessories @ 3:55  ? To radiate the villain won´t do any good short term. I like the design to accomodate both CR123A and AA batteries without an adapter.

Eric


----------



## kj2 (Jan 10, 2015)

Eric242 said:


> Did he really say a "tritium gas stick for self defense purposes" when he talked about the optional accessories @ 3:55
> Eric



Yes he does


----------



## Albert56 (Jan 10, 2015)

If you like titanium and feel it's "worth" the markup, fine - that's your privilege. But, it's pretty rude of you to arrogantly dismiss my remarks as "non-points". For your information, titanium has on average 1/10th the heat conductivity of aluminum. How can you say that's not an issue? If heat can't effectively conduct to the outside of a device to dissipate it gets hotter. The rest of your remarks are nothing but a statement of personal preference. From a purely functional point of view there is nothing that special about titanium to justify it over steel - especially at such a premium.


kaichu dento said:


> These non-points have been brought up in the forums more times than anyone would probably care to guess.
> 
> Titanium is very durable, looks good with wear, conducts heat very well if the light is designed to have an output appropriate for the mass of the light itself and when looking at the diameter and contact surfaces of the flashlight, conductance is another complete non-issue.
> 
> Polished steel is something different from titanium, and while preferable for some, not a winner with others and the positive aspects of titanium completely justify its usage in high quality lights.


----------



## berry580 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi Albert56,

You've been a long time member of CPF, should you not already understand the pros and cons of titanium lights, below are some links (they're just the tip of the iceberg) which can give you a pretty good insight into the topic.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?210564-Titanium-lights-vs-their-Aluminum-Cousins
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...or-Stainless-Steel-LED-Flashlights-Popularity
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?336208-Titanium
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?342188-Titanium-18650-light

Should you prefer to further discuss the titanium light topic in general, I trust you'd be more than welcomed in those threads. I think it'll better off for everyone if we only keep the conversation in this thread to be specific to this shiny new light which I am sure many people would be excited about, as we could be bothered to go in this thread.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 12, 2015)

Albert56 said:


> If you like titanium and feel it's "worth" the markup, fine - that's your privilege. But, it's pretty rude of you to arrogantly dismiss my remarks as "non-points". For your information, titanium has on average 1/10th the heat conductivity of aluminum. How can you say that's not an issue? If heat can't effectively conduct to the outside of a device to dissipate it gets hotter. The rest of your remarks are nothing but a statement of personal preference. From a purely functional point of view there is nothing that special about titanium to justify it over steel - especially at such a premium.


Your points have all been discussed ad infinitum and you wouldn't get replies like mine if didn't make uninformed posts like yours.

Very rude to makers of fine lights like Cool Fall, McGizmo, JetBeam to mention just a few, who understand the whole equation and not just the slightly informative numbers on paper which you mistook to be the whole story, to in essence suggest they know less about light making than you. When you find something you don't understand, it's the place you have the greatest opportunity to learn.

Looking forward to getting one of these lights and while the angled slots look interesting, will definitely be going with the TC-R20.


----------



## gunga (Jan 12, 2015)

Anyone else have any feedback on the TCR20? I'm very interested but have learned that being first in line rarely works well for me.


----------



## Closet_Flashaholic (Jan 13, 2015)

At first I was excited about this light, then I was disappointed when I thought that it wasn't variable. (I have never seen so much confusion around the specs for this light, what is up with that?). Then I was happy again and finally a :thumbsdow after watching the video on how to turn it on (by turning a small "triangle" of metal) on the back. What is up with that? This completely rules out one-handed operation. Such a shame, nice looking light otherwise.. I don't consider/purchase lights that require more than one hand to turn on.. 

Note to Jetbeam: Make the same light but with a conventional tail (pushbutton, tactical), please.


----------



## _UPz (Jan 13, 2015)

_UPz said:


> I like it! :mecry:



After watching the video, I don't like it anymore. :duh2:


----------



## gunga (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh, please explain? The rear "switch" is odd. I'm hoping it's more for lockout and the standby position has low enough parasitic drain that it's not an issue.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Jan 13, 2015)

No "clicky switch" = no fun..


----------



## GoingGear.com (Jan 13, 2015)

gunga said:


> Oh, please explain? The rear "switch" is odd. I'm hoping it's more for lockout and the standby position has low enough parasitic drain that it's not an issue.



It is for lockout. You can just use the standby position if you want to use it one-handed.


----------



## gunga (Jan 13, 2015)

Cool. So the standby current is very low? Like the previous tcr1?


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## gunga (Jan 13, 2015)

Seems really big and heavy.



Size: Head 28.0mm
Lenght: 104mm
Weight: 160g (exclude battery)
vs Jetbeam TCR1



Dimensions: Tube diameter 23mm, Total length 81mm
Weight: 67g (without battery)
vs HDS clicky



Dimensions: Ø 25.4mm x 93mm (Ø 1" x 3.7").
Weight: 102g (3.6oz) including battery.
vs Jetbeam RRT0 (or TCR2, except weight of course).

Head diameter 25.4mm, Tube diameter 20.5mm, 
Total length 100mm (without extension tube), Total length 116mm (with extension tube). 
Weight: 72g


----------



## KuanR (Jan 13, 2015)

I just watched Light Junctions video and finally understand how it uses 16340 and AA batteries without extra parts. The tube can fit a 17mm cell in diameter, I wonder if it can be bored out for 18mm cells to run a 18350


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 13, 2015)

After watching the Light Junction video, they seem to have enough girth to have made them accept a 17670 or even an 18650, the latter would have put these lights at a new level IMHO, a light that can run cr123/rcr123/AA/17670/18650 without any adapters would have had me pulling the trigger straight away. They do look very nice and I still may pull the trigger. 

Hi Frenchy, I should have known a Ti light would never get past you old friend. :wave:


----------



## gunga (Jan 13, 2015)

Too bad it's not long enough. It could fit 18500 if wide enough. 18mm would be cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 14, 2015)

We are sorry to say that we detected a problem with the Jetbeam TCR20/TCR21 batch we received 


The Jetbeam team is taking care of that and is investigating, for the moment, sales are stopped, we are waiting more news.


----------



## RobinGonzo (Jan 14, 2015)

You know what the problem is? Maybe they could change the switch in this situation


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 14, 2015)

The standby mode didn't work as expected with 1xRCR123. The LED is still shining in standby mode.


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 14, 2015)

Frenchyled said:


> The standby mode didn't work as expected with 1xRCR123. The LED is still shining in standby mode.


I see this from one seller "*_When using a 16340 or 14500 Li-ion rechargeable battery, the emitter glows when the rear switch is on and selector ring is in standby mode " _ did you turn the rear switch off and check?


----------



## gunga (Jan 14, 2015)

Wow. That is not a great standby mode if that is intentional. I guess it's a good "finder" mode but will drain quite a bit of power.


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Beam

Yes when the rear switch is off, no problem at all, the emitter goes off...but it is not realy easy to switch on when you need quick access to the light. IMHO, the rear switch is good to put your light when you don't need to use it, but when you have it in your pocket it will be better that the stanby mode didn't use too much current...I don't know in how many days the battery will be emptied....

And for replying to Gunga, I don't think it is intentional because JEtbeam is investigating and searching a solution...


----------



## drillbitz11 (Jan 14, 2015)

So have they all been recalled then?


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 15, 2015)

I dunno, for the moment Jetbeam is searching a solution and told us to stop selling them until they find what it need to be replaced. Maybe the Tailcap


----------



## Eric242 (Jan 15, 2015)

drillbitz11 said:


> So have they all been recalled then?


That would be a first........


----------



## Flashiphiliac (Jan 15, 2015)

Mine operates the way Frenchyled is saying is a bug but it bumps up to a much higher output once you move it away from standby.
I like the low low that is standby more than I would like a light that can be off in 2 ways.

I have #243 of 500 and the tail switch ring wasnt screwed down properly. 
It looks like they screwed the first screw in as tight as they could then put the other 2 screws in and just kinda wedged it.
It caused the switch to only operate when i held it down, until i pressed between the 2 loose screws and it popped into place.

It wouldn't be a problem but the screws they used (i think) require a 1mm hex wrench and it does not come with that wrench so i now have 2 screws standing proud and no way to screw them in.
I've tried 6 tool stores and no luck getting a wrench that fits. I know what doesnt fit but looks like it would: 1.3mm, 1.27mm are too big and .8mm and .9mm are too small.
Also going to need that wrench to put in the trits once I figure out what size they need to be. (the trit holes look like they need a deburring too)

_*Can anyone verify what size wrench is required for tailcap screws?*_

On the positive side it does look nice and feels solid in the hand. 
Even with the small problems and the fact that it has 2 bright flashing modes right next to standby I still like the light and plan keeping it.

Trivial:
The head seems to fit the bc40 body but the body has a ring at teh base of the threads that keeps it from fitting the bc40 head.
I havent tried to turn it on with the bc40 body since I dont think it would handle the voltage of 2 batteries and i dont have a 18650 dummy.
So maybe someone will make a Ti body with a mcclicky for 1 18650. It is more than wide enough at the head.


----------



## gunga (Jan 15, 2015)

Can you verify that it is 28mm wide and 104mm long (not extended)? Any idea on trit size? So remove the ring, add trits and put ring back?

Does it go super low, like a TCR1?

Can it fit 18mm wide batteries?


----------



## Flashiphiliac (Jan 15, 2015)

Can you verify that it is 28mm wide and 104mm long (not extended)? 
According to the cutting board it is 1 1/16" wide at the bezel and 4 3/16" long with an rcr123 in it.

Any idea on trit size? 
Nope I was hoping someone would already have done it by now 

So remove the ring, add trits and put ring back?
Looks like it'll be screws, top ring, button, and then the top part of the trit ring, but i wont know until i find a wrench.

Does it go super low, like a TCR1?
It is not as low as the TCR1.
On standby it is the same output as a V10R on its lowest setting.

Can it fit 18mm wide batteries?
Not without a different body. The body it has telescopes from within to make it long enough for 14500s/AA or 16340s.
I have an AW 17500 that fits in it more snug than i'd normally care for but the telescoping body makes it easy to get out.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 15, 2015)

Flashiphiliac said:


> Does it go super low, like a TCR1?
> It is not as low as the TCR1.
> On standby it is the same output as a V10R on its lowest setting.


Comparing to the V10R isn't as informative as it could be, since as a multiple V10R owner I know all to well that their lowest output levels varies quite widely with some approaching the same super low of the TC-R1.

Your posting is still helpful since you do include the comparison to the TC-R1 which indicates that your base V10R is one of the ones with a higher 'low'.


----------



## Closet_Flashaholic (Jan 17, 2015)

I see that there is a now a new "spec" on several different websites that states that "AA is not recommended"...

Does anyone know if this is because of too low of a voltage, or the light's current requirements are too high for a AA (presumably using an alkaleak)?

This model seems to have a curse on it -> All sorts of stuff coming out after release. One would think the electronics would have been ironed out by now. There doesn't seem to be anything special about this light from that perspective. Some websites still state that this light has a low/high and not variable.


----------



## The Gadget Guru (Jan 18, 2015)

This is my first post after lurking here for a long time. It is time to join in on the fun! I'm a long time electronics enthusiast and torch junkie. I have so many flashlights. My Inova X5 from so MANY years ago that is my EDC. Recently I see the JetBeam TCR20/21 and they look amazing. I'm really intrigued about the continuously-variable output, and the acceptance of different batteries, but I have some questions I've been unable to get answers in my scouring the Interwebs so I'm looking for help from the CPF Community.

This torch has four battery options: CR123A, 16340, AA, and 14500. The CREE XP-L chip has a forward voltage of 2.95 to 3.25 VDC.

From what I understand (there can be variations): CR123A output = 3.0 VDC, 16340 output = 3.0 or 3.6 V, AA output = 1.5 V, and 14500 output = 3.7 V (all nominal). *To run on the lower 1.5 V AA does the Cree LED driver module in this light include a DC-to-DC converter in it to increase the working voltage to that of the CREE chip? I'm truly interested in how the CREE chip can run on only 1.5 VDC without a voltage increase.*

*Will the light output on a AA battery be the same as the other battery options while just providing a lower run time?*

I understand this used PWM to vary the light intensity. *How does this compare to varying the current to the chip? Will there be a visible flicker due to the PWM circuitry?*

*Will this light have true fully-variable light output or will you notice it making a number of (perhaps even small) steps as you increase/decrease the light output?* I would imagine there is a limit to how fine the adjustment can be and would be surprised to see this be truly "infinitely-variable" without noticing there is some number of noticeable steps in the range. I'm not talking what our eyes can perceive...but, rather, comparing two lights with continuously-variable output and noticing one that seems to go very smoothly from min to max whereas the other seems to jump in steps as you compare the two against each other.

I really like several features of this lamp; however, the full specs on this are very hard to find, perhaps there are some production issues that are being worked out, and some of my questions are relatable to this particular light but are also general to the classification of lights so I'm very interested in anything you folks can offer on this.

*Thanks for any educational tips and welcoming me to your community!*

The Gadget Guru


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 18, 2015)

How much rotation back & forth is required to activate, too much for a single flick of the thumb? Assuming the resistance isn't too much for how low profile those little wings are, for a single thumb or finger one handed.


----------



## F-16fanman (Jan 18, 2015)

I received one of the TCR21 lights. The rotation travel for this switch is about width of one of those little wings or close to 5mm. This switch takes some deliberate effort to move it. I cannot move it with a one thumb effort or finger for that matter. I don't think it could ever be moved by accident without a lot of force!
My light is #210 and certainly has the standby glow with this switch in the "on" position. It is enough glow that I think it would drain the battery in a day or two?


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you, well done.


----------



## F-16fanman (Jan 18, 2015)

The driver bit that it takes on the tail ring screws is a 1mm "six lobed star" like those used for working on the Iphone.
The tritium chamber itself is 1.7mm x 9.0mm. It looks like the exposed part of this chamber is at the depth of 6mm to the 8mm mark from the tail forward. With a spacer
the 1.55mm x 6.0mm trits should work by inserting the trit tube followed with the spacer
which is what I'm going to do.
The over all length with the 16350 battery installed is 104mm with a diameter of 28mm.
The glow on the led in standby is so very soft you can easily look at it.
Hope all this blabberin helps!!


----------



## Eric242 (Jan 19, 2015)

I was considering this light but compared to the V10R Ti it is 20mm longer and about 4mm larger diameter. That´s too big for my taste unfortunatelly. Also the switch it not my cup of tea at all. So I´m going to pass on this one. 

Eric


----------



## Flashiphiliac (Jan 19, 2015)

Closet_Flashaholic said:


> I see that there is a now a new "spec" on several different websites that states that "AA is not recommended"...
> 
> Does anyone know if this is because of too low of a voltage, or the light's current requirements are too high for a AA (presumably using an alkaleak)?
> 
> This model seems to have a curse on it -> All sorts of stuff coming out after release. One would think the electronics would have been ironed out by now. There doesn't seem to be anything special about this light from that perspective. Some websites still state that this light has a low/high and not variable.



The light will "work" with an AA but it drains it fast and if you take it up to full output, the battery life can be measured in seconds.
After about 15-30 seconds while around 3/4 power or higher, it stops being able to change output levels until you cycle power.
I wouldnt put an alkaline in it unless it was an emergency and then I'd keep it fairly low on output and toss the battery when i turned it off.
I used an L91 energizer when I tried the AA battery so alkaline might be slightly better or worse.

I wouldnt say this model was cursed.
I think they were ambitious and willing to take a chance at delivering almost everything we ever asked for in 1 light.
Ti, trit ready, primary or rechargable, 123 or AA with an attached extender that can't be lost or missing when you need it, great and variable output, and it looks good at half the price of a custom.

F-16fanman: Thanks for the stats on the trits and the tailscrews.
Now I can order the wrench online.


----------



## Flashiphiliac (Jan 19, 2015)

leon2245:
The ears on the switch in the picture that are pointing at the screws show that this light is off.
When it is on, they are in the middle of the space between the screws so 1/6 of a turn.
My switch is fairly tight but I can turn it on 1 handed in the dark. 
I put my thumb on the rounded part and press down firmly on the ear. 

The Gadet Guru:
I dont have the answers to most of your questions but as far as the variability of the output goes I can only compare it to lights that I have. 
It isnt as smooth as a tcr-1 or a v10R but it is smoother than an eye-10 (12 steps or so) and a little bit smoother than an HDS rotary (i forget the exact number but i think it is 24 logarithmic steps). 
On the plus side there should be ample threads on those lights to help give you an idea of how smooth the output changes on them.

As for the AA questions.
I had an AA battery in it and remember thinking that it was super bright for an AA just before it stopped being able to change the output at which time I turned it off.
I didnt compare it to any other lights at the time and I dont have any fresh batteries here to try with.


----------



## The Gadget Guru (Jan 20, 2015)

Flashiphiliac, thanks for the info! reppans sent me this information and I found it really answered my questions: http://lygte-info.dk/info/DriverTypes UK.html

I'm not surprised this light won't hold up under the AA capacity. You have to boost the 1.5V AND pull gobs of current from that sucker. An AA battery will be crying for it's Mommie in a light like this!! Haha!

I LOVE the continuously-variable output BUT I want that to be SMOOTH and not choppy/flickery/jumping in noticeable steps.

Love the CPF Community. You guys are gonna cost me $$$ and my wife is going to NOT be happy about that!


----------



## thagbert (Jan 30, 2015)

Got my JETBeam TCR20 in yesterday. It's #102 of 500. Very pretty.

The only issue I've had is the tail switch was stiff at first, but it's getting easier with use. The switch is a little weird but there has been more than a few times I've pulled my EDC light out of my pocket with it turned on. 

I like the rotating bezel light adjustment. It rotates very nicely with a smooth light transition.

FYI, the TCR20 is the "Straight" and the TCR21 is the "Oblique"


----------



## NicC4ge (Feb 16, 2015)

I have the TCR21 and I really like it. It is a very solid quality titanium light. The standby using a rcr123 with a small light output is not an issue with me, I just
turn off the tail switch.
The jetbeam site mentions Optional tactical accessories, such as window breaker, holster, tritium gas stick. 
The tritium gas stick would be cool. Does anyone know if/where this is available ?
Thanks


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 18, 2015)

EDIT: Nevermind, kaichu dento said it better than I did.



kaichu dento said:


> Your points have all been discussed ad infinitum and you wouldn't get replies like mine if didn't make uninformed posts like yours.
> 
> Very rude to makers of fine lights like Cool Fall, McGizmo, JetBeam to mention just a few, who understand the whole equation and not just the slightly informative numbers on paper which you mistook to be the whole story, to in essence suggest they know less about light making than you. When you find something you don't understand, it's the place you have the greatest opportunity to learn.
> 
> Looking forward to getting one of these lights and while the angled slots look interesting, will definitely be going with the TC-R20.



I like the look of this light. I think I'll pick one up. It would be nice to know when the glowing-emitter-at-standby issue has been fixed.


----------



## Pat364 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi,
On my TCR21 (#010), with a 16340 or a CR123A, the light remains ON in standby position.

I asked the JETBeam Customer Service for this problem.
Response:
"We are manufacturing new switch for TCR20/21 for replacement. Since Chinese New Year Holiday is coming soon (02/13--02/26), new switches will be finished in March. 
Usually we do not offer after-sales to users directly. Our distributors take charge of it."


----------



## lightjunction (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi everyone, we just got in the switch kits from JetBeam.  Since the release date of these models, it has been established that the lights do not operate as intended with AA batteries (1.2V and 1.5V). Jetbeam traced the problem back to the rear switch, and recently released a revised version of the switch to address this issue. We made an instructional video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L44zbPfdSco&feature=youtu.be and we're offering them to anyone, even if you're not a customer of ours. The only fee is shipping. Here's the replacement kit listed on our website. If you make a purchase over $50, then of course shipping is free. If you need to get in touch, please email [email protected].


----------



## recDNA (Apr 3, 2015)

Got any left for sale with new switch already installed?


----------



## lightjunction (Apr 3, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Got any left for sale with new switch already installed?



Yes we do


----------



## gclyn (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi all, I just got my TCR21 today...it's number 159 and it came with the new gold coloured tail switch.

i have two concerns: with a 14500 1600maH battery installed, there is still a glow of the LED on standby. Also, when I use an Energizer CR123 battery, there is not much change in the lumens from low to high when turning the ring. If I use the AA battery, no problems. I do notice the greatest change in lumen when using 14500 (i.e. The low is low and the high is high).

Anyone else notices and also have this problem. I thought the new switch was supposed to fix this?


----------



## recDNA (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm glad I didn't bite. I almost bought one.


----------



## Phlogiston (Jun 6, 2015)

gclyn said:


> ... with a 14500 1600maH battery ...



That sounds like a fake battery to me. 

The best capacity 14500 I'm aware of from a reputable manufacturer is 840mAh.


----------



## gclyn (Jun 6, 2015)

Phlogiston said:


> That sounds like a fake battery to me.
> 
> The best capacity 14500 I'm aware of from a reputable manufacturer is 840mAh.



Hmmm, hope not, I got it from Amazon..it's purple coloured GTL is the brand...I know it's a Chinese brand...I'll try another 14500 to see if the emitter still glows on stand by. Have not tried RCR123a yet.


----------



## snowlover91 (Jun 6, 2015)

Even if the battery is a cheap Chinese cell it shouldn't leave the emitter glowing, that is a fault in the light itself and is actually a known problem on these lights from what I've read. The standby mode was supposed to completely cut the LED off but the first models it would leave the light on; not sure if this has actually been resolved or not but it sounds as if it is still a problem.


----------



## gclyn (Jun 6, 2015)

snowlover91, that's what I thought as well....maybe they need to fix the switch again or the head? Looks like even the new switches are not solving all the problems.


----------



## gunga (Jun 6, 2015)

That sucks. On paper it looked ideal. In practice, not so much.


----------



## snowlover91 (Jun 6, 2015)

gclyn said:


> snowlover91, that's what I thought as well....maybe they need to fix the switch again or the head? Looks like even the new switches are not solving all the problems.



I would imagine it's an internal problem with the circuit board, a new switch should have fixed the issue so since it didn't I'm assuming it's something internal like the circuit board or some other setting. It really is the ideal flashlight on paper it just needs to be implemented better.


----------



## Phlogiston (Jun 9, 2015)

snowlover91 said:


> Even if the battery is a cheap Chinese cell it shouldn't leave the emitter glowing, that is a fault in the light itself and is actually a known problem on these lights from what I've read. The standby mode was supposed to completely cut the LED off but the first models it would leave the light on; not sure if this has actually been resolved or not but it sounds as if it is still a problem.



Sorry, I didn't mean to confuse the issue. 

*Snowlover91* is right. The dubious battery is a separate issue from the fault in the light.


----------



## pcfranchina (Sep 4, 2015)

Hello! Sorry to revive a older thread... My original titanium plan was to get a Sunwayman V10r Ti+ but now I am thinking of the TCR20. Anyone have both lights that wants to share opinions? Anyone add trits or mod the Jetbeam? I have admired the Sunwayman for way too long and now that I am looking to get it I am second guessing it and most retailers don't have it any longer as its discontinued? Is sunwayman coming out with something new?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## magellan (Sep 4, 2015)

Coincidently, I just received a TC-R21 today, purchased from another CPF member. I haven't had much time to play with it it yet, but it's certainly a nice looking light and a fine addition to JetBeam's collection of limited edition titanium lights. I also have most of the other Ti limited editions so am glad to have picked up this one since I missed the initial release.


----------



## pcfranchina (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks so much, Magellan! This would be my most expensive light, I'd hate to be disappointed. 
This morning I got an email from an online flashlight retailer that had a 10% off coupon code.... I GOT THE TCR20. Any one "trit" this out yet?


----------



## pcfranchina (Sep 12, 2015)

Just received my TCR20 this morning. First test with a Surefire CR123 primary and didn't notice that much of a smooth ramp up in lumens from low to high. With a AA I there is much more of a smooth increase in brightness. I am not sure if this is normal.


----------



## gclyn (Sep 12, 2015)

pcfranchina said:


> Just received my TCR20 this morning. First test with a Surefire CR123 primary and didn't notice that much of a smooth ramp up in lumens from low to high. With a AA I there is much more of a smooth increase in brightness. I am not sure if this is normal.




I find the same issue with mine...however, not sure if that is the norm though.


----------



## pcfranchina (Sep 13, 2015)

I do like the light though. I wish the transition was as smooth as my Sunwayman V11. I didn't test it with a RCR123 though, have you? If it's a defect I may return it but I don't want to.


----------



## pcfranchina (Sep 24, 2015)

I finally had the opportunity to test it with a RCR123 and its brighter but it still glows while in standby.... Not good.


----------



## akhyar (Sep 24, 2015)

Is yours' with the revised tail switch (gold) or the old tail switch?
The revised switch should eliminate the problem


----------



## pcfranchina (Sep 24, 2015)

Yup. Gold switch. Doesn't act like that with AA or CR123, just RCR123. The only way to shut it off completely while a rcr123 is installed is with the rear turn switch.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 26, 2015)

pcfranchina said:


> Yup. Gold switch. Doesn't act like that with AA or CR123, just RCR123. The only way to shut it off completely while a rcr123 is installed is with the rear turn switch.


Oh that wouldn't bother me then.


----------



## pcfranchina (Sep 26, 2015)

The retailer that I purchased it from agreed that was not normal I sent it back for replacement.


----------



## pcfranchina (Oct 8, 2015)

Just got my new TCR20.... Same exact issue. Works fine with AA and cr123, I use a RCR123 and it never fully shuts off. It has the "new" gold switch. Any ideas? 
Is it just what it is.... or a problem? Should I give up? Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 30, 2015)

Waiting on one.


----------



## kodeyv (Jun 18, 2016)

I just got my TCR 20 in the mail about a week ago, Anyone able to find the trits for this thing? and/or how to install them. I know they are 1.55mm x 6.0mm but don't know where to find that specific size. If anyone can help, please and thanks!


----------



## wimmer21 (Jul 23, 2016)

I've looked all around and can't find any dealer who offers tritium gas sticks or the glass breaker with the TCR-20 or 21. It would've been nice if Jetbeam had just installed the trits themselves rather than have customers spend hours searching for them. Very frustrating, and I'm not buying the light until I know for sure where and what size trits to purchase and how to properly install them.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jul 24, 2016)

wimmer21 said:


> I've looked all around and can't find any dealer who offers tritium gas sticks or the glass breaker with the TCR-20 or 21. It would've been nice if Jetbeam had just installed the trits themselves rather than have customers spend hours searching for them. Very frustrating, and I'm not buying the light until I know for sure where and what size trits to purchase and how to properly install them.



Hey Wimmer 21, 
Mixglo.com is who I buy all my trits from-Daniel is a stand-up guy and good to deal with. As far as installation, most flashlight enthusiasts use Norland61 to install them-it requires UV light to cure it, but does not turn opaque like crazy glue. On Mixglo.com in the QA section, he also references a clear silicone. If you search "Trit installation question" you have to look down 5 or 6 threads but there is some good info there. I did a quick search on uTube, and again you look at a few titles before you find applicable info, but it is there. Also, Gunga is very knowledgable on the subject if you pm him too. I just bought a "Firefly", and it takes 8 trits, but they are held in place by really tiny "O" rings...good luck!


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 24, 2016)

It's illegal to sell tritium vials for decorative purposes, or devices with decorative tritium vials pre-installed, in the US. However, it is perfectly legal to import the vials or to import devices with them pre-installed, which is why we end up buying them from overseas.

- - -

I wish Jetbeam would stop goofing around with unnecessarily complex switch mechanisms and mode combinations, and just make a new version of the TC-R2 (aka the titanium version of the RRT-0). That was the best EDC light they ever made; I'm still using mine 6 years later, and I have spares in my fire-safe for when my current one finally breaks.


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 24, 2016)

I used [email protected] 1.55x5mm vials but they need a tiny spacer, I used pieces of a soft plastic toothpick, no adhesive needed.
You will however need to find the right size torx for the screws, I got mine from Light Junction where I purchased the light.
HTH.





wimmer21 said:


> I've looked all around and can't find any dealer who offers tritium gas sticks or the glass breaker with the TCR-20 or 21. It would've been nice if Jetbeam had just installed the trits themselves rather than have customers spend hours searching for them. Very frustrating, and I'm not buying the light until I know for sure where and what size trits to purchase and how to properly install them.


----------

